# ABC Monsters



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Let's see how many you can name. 

http://vimeo.com/m/38933303


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Alien
Beetlejuice
Chucky
Dracula
ET
Freddy Kruger
Godzilla
Hulk, The
Imp???
Jason
King Kong
Buffalo Bill
Mummy, The
Nosferatu
Orca
Pinhead
Q - The winged serpent
Rodan
The Devil
Terminator, The
U???
Darth Vader
Wolfman, The
Xtro
Yeti
Zombie


----------

